# New Puppy



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. If you have the pups pedigree you can look up information on them through K9data.com. We love puppy pictures here on the forum and would love to see your new pup. Post a picture when you get a chance.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Welcome!!!*

Please share some photos of your new baby and tell us his name, we would love to hear how he's doing. I hope you will check out the puppy section of the forum. It's full of great info which will be very helpful if you,like many of us here, haven't had a puppy in a while and have forgotten some of the tips and tricks for making the job easier.

And BTW, there are plenty of dogs on this forum who didn't come home to their owners in the usual recommended way. They are still loved and and welcome here and what's most important is that going forward you educate yourself about the best way to bring home a puppy next time and give the puppy who lives with you now lots of love and the best upbringing possible. 

Have you had a chance to start looking for a puppy kindergarten class yet? If not, it's never too soon to start looking. It is a great way to bond with your new baby and get support for training him to be a happy member of your family.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You should have been given a copy of his pedigree...if you list the dogs names, numbers and the registry that they numbers are associated with...we might be able to help you hunt down more info.

Sadly just because he was from a local/family pet store versus a chain doesnt mean much....both use mills and high volume breeders to obtain their inventory. Responsible breeders don't sell to pet stores.

Your puppy deserves to be loved and cared for and is just a precious as a pup that may have come from a more responsible breeder. So grab the camera and post some pictures of your little one.


----------



## gparasil (Jan 4, 2012)

*Parents of my new puppy*

Sire IAABA08775720C
Dam DO9OXBN32467G

My Pup came from Jerry Mohrfeld in West Point IA


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Do the pedigree papers list the name of the registry?
Must admit that it makes me sad that his dam and sire are known only as numbers...not by their names...


----------



## gparasil (Jan 4, 2012)

*Parents Name*

Sorry my mistake. Parents are Homer and Tina


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Those don't appear to be AKC registration numbers...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Iowa has his business licensed under the name "Pro Puppies"
The state has him listed as a "Registered Federal Dealer"
- not as a commercial breeder.
Sounds like he is just another middleman...

https://www.idalsdata.org/IowaData/AnimalWelfareReportPDF.cfm?version=PDF


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I did a quick google of Jerry Mohrfeld and Brian Mohrfeld... and it looks like these guys (this guy?) is a broker. He buys up puppies and ships them to petshops.  

I didn't google further than that because I really get sick thinking about all of those pups being shipped all over the country to shops where they SIT in glass cases (or worse, cages) for a couple weeks until they get too big and then get put on clearance or handed off to more brokers or hopefully shelters....  

I'm just saying that there is really no positives to be found out about your puppy's parents... and this is why I really hope that these petshops and pet boutiques get put out of business. 

That's said... what's done is done and this puppy is your puppy. I hope you love the little guy and give him a good life. I hope the fact you purchased him means that he's never going to know what a puppy mill or animal shelter is like. Take this as a learning experience and move on.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Google "Merschman Platinum"
Brought me to a 2011 Pennsylvania State Agriculture Out of State Dealers list:
http://www.agriculture.state.pa.us/.../2011 Out of State Dealers Listrev1222011.pdf

If you search that list for "Merschman" it leads you to a Jill Merschman and the kennel name "Platinum Puppies" in 1215 215th Ave West Point, Iowa
Interestingly there is another Kennel name associated with the same address: Saint Francis Puppies under the name Forbes Ozdorf



gparasil said:


> My Family and I purchased a Golden puppy from a pet store this past Monday. I am afraid now that I have herd bad things about where the puppies come from. It is not a national chain store but from an owner that has 3 locations about 30 miles apart. How can I find out more about where he came from? The Breeder is Jerry Mohrfeld od IA and the Dealer is Merschman Platinum.
> Thanks


----------



## gparasil (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you.
I do love this puppy and will give him a great life. My son who is 11 adores him. I can tell you that he did not spend a long time in poor conditions. He was welped 10/22, arrived at the store on 12/19 and we purchased him 1/2. We are taking him to the vet on Friday for his next round of shots.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

That is what is important. 
As with all puppies and more so with pet store pups...it is worth consider buying pet insurance...just in case. 



gparasil said:


> Thank you.
> *I do love this puppy and will give him a great life. My son who is 11 adores him*. I can tell you that he did not spend a long time in poor conditions. He was welped 10/22, arrived at the store on 12/19 and we purchased him 1/2. We are taking him to the vet on Friday for his next round of shots.


----------



## Sasha'sDaddy (Jan 4, 2012)

*New Golden puppy also*

We have also purchased a new Golden. It has been 3 years, 5 months, and 0 days since our last golden passed at 14 years of age. We purchased our puppy from a private family with a dam and sire on site that are not regestered, but the previous parents were from reputable breeders with registered dogs. The private family chose not to register their two goldens ???? to save on cost ???? As long as the puppy is from healthy purebred parents, I'm sure there should be no problem. Love your new puppy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sasha'sDaddy said:


> ....... chose not to register their two goldens ???? to save on cost ???? As long as the puppy is from healthy purebred parents, I'm sure there should be no problem......


Unfortunately if the parents have not been tested to clear them for the 4 big problems that golden retrievers can pass to their offspring, (Heart, Hips, Elbows and Eyes) there is a definite possibility that a puppy can have life threatening, extremely expensive health issues that might have been prevented. Being purebred will not protect the puppy or their new owners.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

nolefan said:


> Unfortunately if the parents have not been tested to clear them for the 4 big problems that golden retrievers can pass to their offspring, (Heart, Hips, Elbows and Eyes) there is a definite possibility that a puppy can have life threatening, extremely expensive health issues that might have been prevented. Being purebred will not protect the puppy or their new owners.


This is so true. Plus, I have found it strange when people who are breeding dogs don't register their dogs....I just registered Kira last weekend and it was literally $20. In the grand scheme of things it is really not a huge expense.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Unfortunately if the parents have not been tested to clear them for the 4 big problems that golden retrievers can pass to their offspring, (Heart, Hips, Elbows and Eyes) there is a definite possibility that a puppy can have life threatening, extremely expensive health issues that might have been prevented. Being purebred will not protect the puppy or their new owners.


I agree however sometimes being tested for and cleared of all those issues does not make your dog immune from them or other diseases/problems either unfortunately:no:


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

OP, I don't have a clue where my Bella comes from. I choose to not think about it and just give her the best life I can while hoping for the best.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I agree however sometimes being tested for and cleared of all those issues does not make your dog immune from them or other diseases/problems either unfortunately:no:


Wouldn't it be wonderful if it were that simple.  But as long as we continue to have people breeding golden retrievers with no thought to the future health of the breed, we will never get any closer to making these devestating health issues rare or unheard of. I think this entire forum does a pretty good job of making it very clear that there are no guarantees in life, even with clearances it can go either way. I think it's also made pretty clear that every rescue, stray or puppy mill sweetheart is as loved and valuable in our hearts as a puppy that's been cleared for 10 generations back with a page full of trial champions. But I don't think we can ever pass up a chance to correct someone's misperception that a 'purebred' pedigree and two parents who appear healthy to the untrained eye (never mind what is underneath or may not show up for years) is a good thing for the breed in general, the puppies in particular or the people who buy them without being aware of all the facts. I'm so glad that this puppy is in a home with a family who loves him, but I don't want us to miss a chance to educate them for future choices.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if it were that simple.


Yes, my point exactly!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

So where are the pictures


----------

